# anyone had success on 2nd natural FET?



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi

this yr i have had 1 fresh IVF bfn and 1 nat FET bfn

has anyone had a bfp from 2nd nat FET?

i am going for 2nd follie scan mon and i expect to have FET tues/wed. i have 3 grade 1 frosties left.

last 2 times i told everyone i was going for tx, so this time just told immediate family, best friend and personell at work(so i get paid!!) so i dont get so stressed with everyone asking me about it. gonna go straight back to work and carry on as normal

thanks in advance

em x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm preg from my 2nd natural FET since having my son - best of luck


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Em
Only just read your post. I had succuss with my second natural FET, so they do work. Hope the 2 week wait isn't driving you too mad.
Good luck! 
Hettie x


----------

